# Las Vegas Timeshare Promotions?



## ValHam (Aug 13, 2006)

I am staying at the Hilton on an rci exchange in October - was wandering  what incentives are given to take a tour at the different timeshares in Vegas? Thanks kindly.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 14, 2006)

Usually show tickets, cash or a combination of both. Some will give you show and dinner but, it's usually one of the lessor buffets like the Tropicana. Some will also throw in a large dollar amount of "free" gambling but, they're usually on promotional machines that rarely pay off. So you'll walk away from the machine with nothing in hand, just the thrill of playing a machine you can't win on.

For the most part, my opinion of the promitions for the last couple of years is they really SUCK. most of the shows offered are second tier shows that you can pick tickets up at tickets2night or tickets4tonight (half price outlets for same day show tickets). The total value from the last few offers I've seen have been less than or equal to $100 unless you look at the face value. I don't look at the face value if I can get 2/4/1 tickets or a significant discount on what's being offered.


----------



## WazzuCougFan (Aug 14, 2006)

ValHam said:
			
		

> I am staying at the Hilton on an rci exchange in October - was wandering  what incentives are given to take a tour at the different timeshares in Vegas? Thanks kindly.



Husband and I were in Las Vegas in early June. We were there are on a free trip as a reward for sitting through a Trendwest presentation the previous year (included airfare from Southwest and accomodations at Fitzgerald's downtown). If you're in downtown Vegas, you will be hit up numerous times to listen to a timeshare presentation. Usually it begins with "How long are you in town for?"   If you don't want to be bothered, just say you're leaving later that day. 

We gave in and attended a presentation on the middle day of our trip. We figured we would save money by not gambling, LOL. It would also eventually get us from downtown to the Strip. We sat through a lengthy presentation for the Grandview. They did give us some good sub sandwiches. It was much easier to turn down the sales pitch as a current  timeshare owner (we own at Wapato Point). The lady assigned to us knew right away she wasn't going to be successful. We visited the Grandview, and it did seem really nice. Some day we might exchange there. 

We still had to say no to two other people before we finally got our rewards. They included show tickets (we chose the Lance Burton magic show at the Monte Carlo) and buffet (at the Excalibur). I wish I could remember all the different shows offered, but obviously there was no Celine Dion, Penn & Teller, etc. We also got a certificate for three days and two nights for a future trip to Vegas (at the Excalibur, Golden Nugget or upgrade to Luxor at discounted rate). After reading the fine print on the back, you have to sit through yet another presentation ("two to three hours") while on this return trip or be subject to a $79 to $250 per night charge.

I'm curious to hear what others received in return for their time.

Teresa


----------



## Blues (Aug 14, 2006)

WazzuCougFan said:
			
		

> Usually it begins with "How long are you in town for?"   If you don't want to be bothered, just say you're leaving later that day.



Heh.  Last time we were in Vegas for a week, but we mostly went from parking lots to casinos and back.  We didn't do much walking up & down the strip until the day before we returned.  That's when we got the question as above, and answered "we're leaving in the morning."  It was true!  But none of the hawkers believed it anyway.


----------



## WazzuCougFan (Aug 17, 2006)

Blues said:
			
		

> Heh.  Last time we were in Vegas for a week, but we mostly went from parking lots to casinos and back.  We didn't do much walking up & down the strip until the day before we returned.  That's when we got the question as above, and answered "we're leaving in the morning."  It was true!  But none of the hawkers believed it anyway.



We didn't spend much time on the Strip, and weren't approached there, but Downtown there are a lot of timeshare hawkers. Most are actual casino employees and they stand just outside the casino, looking for what appear to be married couples. At the Golden Nugget, where we were intending on entering anyway, a very friendly guy opened the door for us, and escorted us to a guy just inside the casino behind a desk with a computer set up to show the resort and rewards. So they must have been in cahoots with the casino. We didn't hook up with this one but with a small shop down the street that was selling tickets to area attractions (i.e., helicopter tours over the Grand Canyon). 

The timeshare business and competition in Las Vegas is crazy. I feel sorry for the people who get caught up in all of this and actually purchase a timeshare during one of these visits. If they do sign on the dotted line I hope they do some research when they get home, visit TUG, and get out of the contract a.s.a.p.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, if they don't discover TUG, it is a lesson well-learned.  Developer prices are so high, it is amazing that they sell weeks/points so easily.  Of course, without developers and the people who are taken in by the hype, we will not have new timeshares for our stays.  They are a necessary evil in keeping our expectations high for nice vacations.

When we attended a Sunterra presentation on Maui last month, I talked to two different women who were contemplating purchases from the tour before ours.   I gave them TUG's site address and told them to wait a while and do a little research.  I could tell they still wanted to buy, even after I warned them that they could buy much cheaper on the resale market.  The pressure is so great for Sunterra, I was filled with anxiety, wanting to get out of there, trying to say just the right thing to do it nicely. It was a bad experience.  

I have never attended a Vegas presentation.  Our son attended Tahiti Village by Consolidated.  We own a resort on Maui that is managed by Consolidated, so I got him a few nights at Club de Soleil at a discounted price.  This was not supposed to be a tour deal.  They took the tour, Jer and his wife, and went away thinking it was the greatest place.     I told Jer I could get them a week anytime they want.  This was two years ago and they have not even asked about it again.  They always want to go to Hawaii, Mexico or Napa Valley.  Those are their ideas of vacations, not Vegas.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 17, 2006)

I see that the group who tried to reel you in at Golden Nugget were very convincing.  They are *not* casino employees.  And they are *not* "in cahoots with the casino.  What they *are* is OPC's (Off Premises Contact people) for a timeshare company.  The door opener is an OPC, and so is the person at the computer.  The company they OPC for rents the space in the casino for their booth or counter where the computer is, and also pays for the right to OPC on their property.  Different timeshare companies have OPCs at different casinos.

Fern



			
				WazzuCougFan said:
			
		

> Most are actual casino employees and they stand just outside the casino, looking for what appear to be married couples. At the Golden Nugget, where we were intending on entering anyway, a very friendly guy opened the door for us, and escorted us to a guy just inside the casino behind a desk with a computer set up to show the resort and rewards. So they must have been in cahoots with the casino.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 17, 2006)

WazzuCougFan said:
			
		

> At the Golden Nugget, where we were intending on entering anyway, a very friendly guy opened the door for us, and escorted us to a guy just inside the casino behind a desk with a computer set up to show the resort and rewards.



We just came back from another great visit to the GN...

You know how to avoid these folks???  Stay at the tables or the machines...they don't bother you there in the least!!!   

Rick


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 17, 2006)

Rick,
I was in the GN on Saturday for awhile.  My sister was here and we'd gone for shrimp cocktails at Golden Gate, and then walked down the block.  I played penny Millioni$er as usual.  I started with my normal $10.  When I got it up to $54. I hit the "Collect" button and went home 

Its been a good week.  I went to Harrah's with a girlfriend for lunch on Wednesday.  I swiped my car for their contest and won $50. *cash*.  Real money, not slot credit!  So My girlfriend and I moseyed along to the new penny wheel of fortune.  Judy took out $79.85 and I took out another $29.40.  

We also went to South Coast for the lunch buffet this week.  Again I played my $10.  Penny Cashman this time.  I ended up with $46.  Like I said, a good week.  Most _months_ I'm not in a casino as much as I was in the past two weeks.

Fern


----------



## ricoba (Aug 18, 2006)

Fern,

We had our usual good time staying and playing at the GN.  Got some free play on a players club promotion and turned $25 free dollars into $80 and then used that to continue playing for awhile longer.

Later we went out to the Red Rock (since we had so much fun there last time....gotta love those brand new up & down machines, with the fancy stools) for dinner and some fun on the machines.  

Things weren't going too well for us.  Neither one of us was having any luck...Mr. Cashman was Mr Lose Cashman for us   And the Millioni$er was anything but a Millioni$er for me...maybe you had already collected the mini & midi jackpots!  

Then we both sat down at the 2 seat multi-player Wheel of Fortune...Well being the big time players we are (NOT  ) We put in our $.80, played a couple of rounds with nothing.  

Then after a few minutes more, we hit the bonus round it hit 10,000 credits, we couldn't believe it, collected our $110.00 and left with a big smile on our faces...now if we could have only done that on a $1 machine!!!

All and all another good time...got enough play, won enough to keep us in budget and lost within our budget...so overall a fun trip.

Rick


----------



## chalee94 (Jul 21, 2010)

(this thread is 4 years old, man...let it die...  )


----------

